# New camera today!



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Bought a new camera today. I havent got a clue what I'm doing with it yet, so here's a few pics


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Last one for the mo


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Pics three and four are very very nice!

I sense another (seems you've won this months I think) POTM is on the cards!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice Rhom and tank, Keep pics comin


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice









Oya, and whod u get that rhom from, and do you have any clue of its location?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

dude, how much that setup cost you, that is very very nice lookin. two thumbs up


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Well done yorkshie. Very good pics, fish, tank. Not just cause i am pi**ed !









Yorkshire hope England are as good as your pics are against Wales ! Sorry Dazza !


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome pics you got there. What camera is it you have?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

LOON said:


> Well done yorkshie. Very good pics, fish, tank. Not just cause i am pi**ed !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have a few for me
















Not sure what sort of rhom he is, lfs sold him as a "black piranha"









Thanks for the positive feedback, cant wait to get the hang of this camera


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Awesome pics you got there. What camera is it you have?


 Its a canon G5.









The price was dropped from £500 to £350 today at my local camera shop


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

some more


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good stuff man, Good Stuff.
Those are some Good pictures.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep, these new pictures cement it, I dream of having bright lights like those to take pictures under









Fabulous pics, as you weirdos over the pond are fond of saying: cheers


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Yep, these new pictures cement it, I dream of having bright lights like those to take pictures under
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks









and with your advise on shutter speed etc i should be able to get some action shots soon :nod:

The lighting is from two 25 watt power-glo lights, but the plants cut quite a bit of light out. may have to trim them back a bit.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

sweet rhom


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

def last one for now :nod:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey York, as a tip you may want to try focussing on the eye of the fish to put the head in clearest focus. If you're using an auto focus and your camera has an "AI FOCUS" setting it allows you to focus on a point at the center of your picture then hold that focus when you pan your camera to the side. That way the body is in the center of your picture but the head of the fish remains the part that is in focus. I don't know if your camera can do that, but I assume it can since it's a high end canon.

Only a helpful suggestion, I love what you've done with your pics so far


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks ElTwitcho, I'll remember that and give it a go tomorrow. The camara does have the function you mention









I think I'm getting a little carried away with the picture posts though :laugh:


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

such a fine rhom u got there. and to be honest with you, i'm in love with your tank.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I love that tank/rhom, what in the hell kind of background is that? and where can i get one? great natural look


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GREAT shots of that rhom. I don't blame you for wanting to take shots all day of that guy!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Yorkshire, your tank + Rhom looks even better than it did last night ! Great set up uo got there.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Ur Rhom is looking more menacing than ever! those pics r pretty cool!! try using a smaller aparture to blend the backgrounds but keep focus in the fore ground, u should be able to get some good face shots (bound to have a macro function on it 2!)








Hey yorkie I'll make u a deal!!! ....................

U trade me ur Rhom and setup for my Rhom and setup and I won't tell everyone u wear womens clothing!









I'm just jealous sorry m8


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice ones m8, looking really really good like usual !!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

shoot double post...

NICE ONE !!!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

wow...some of the best pix i've seen


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, here's a couple of his tank mates









1st time i've ever come close to getting them in focus









sorry about the dirty glass


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's a couple of the rhom i took using flash


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

Great tank man..i'm working on getting my planted tank..and what kind of rhom it that looks sweet in the pics


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> I love that tank/rhom, what in the hell kind of background is that? and where can i get one? great natural look


 The background is made by the same company that make the tank, juwel. You just silicone it to the inside









Ihavent got a clue what sort of rhom he is kamikaze, so if anyone has a rhom similar and know where it came from, i'd love to know.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

I hate u I hate u I hate u!!!!!!




















































































2 be fair ur the reason I love fish so much!!!







lol lol lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow very Nice Shots , POTM


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Wow very Nice Shots , POTM


 YEAH !! AGAIN


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nice fish and set up mate can i just say tho i am sure i have heard some where about a illnes that satrts with lil black spots/raised lumps on the fish.

just lookin at your pics jsuta heads up to have a look any one else heard of this.

call me a twat if am wrong pls, am still learning. just dont wnan see a fish that nice







ill or even dead.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

here you go  mate. just your aint as big. just rying to help you tho mate.
oh its about 3/4 of the way down fench toast it the guy ur lookin for.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> here you go  mate. just your aint as big. just rying to help you tho mate.
> oh its about 3/4 of the way down fench toast it the guy ur lookin for.


 Cheers mate, my rhom has always had them, never got any bigger or spread further and i've had him a couple of years. must admit that when i first got him it crossed my mind that it might not be normal.








Thanks for the look out though


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

its allgood chief still a nice fish every time ilook at this thread never get board of it


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> its allgood chief still a nice fish every time ilook at this thread never get board of it


 No probs mate, much apreciated
















whats this site for if not sharing info :nod:


----------

